# NEEDED Car Audio Display Board/Switcher



## DAT

NEEDED Car Audio Display Board/Switcher yes, used would be BEST but any leads let me know.

thanks!

Dave


----------



## jrome81

Will send you a PM. I have one for sale.


----------



## dman

have several MTI


----------



## Syracuse Customs

I've got a BUNCH of boards (MTI Matrix 1410/1322/1312) and control units Matrix and MVP stuff.


----------



## SSCustoms

DAT said:


> NEEDED Car Audio Display Board/Switcher yes, used would be BEST but any leads let me know.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Dave


Did you ever find what you were looking for? I have a bunch of MTI stuff laying around the shop.


----------



## dman

he never even answered me, so guess so..


----------



## MasterODisaster

What ever happened to MTI? I can't seem to find anything about the company even on Google...


----------



## DAT

Looking for another Display board....


----------



## dman

Dat, I have some mti stuff.. send me a pm if you're interested

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syracuse Customs

I have a ton of mti stuff how many head units, speakers, amps are you using. PM me


----------



## redgst97

I have access to a full display that is being sold. I will get you more information if you are still looking.


----------



## Darth SQ

Someone post some pics of this stuff please.
I'm curious on how they look, work, etc......
I need something similar for my build but will wait on DAT to get first pick. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Someone post some pics of this stuff please.
> I'm curious on how they look, work, etc......
> I need something similar for my build but will wait on DAT to get first pick.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


im also very curious about what they do and how they work.. anyone care to chime in?


----------



## DAT

Mail sent to redgst97 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.....blah blah blah.


----------



## customtronic

Sorry to "thread jack" but I'm looking for a display switcher also. Please PM me with what you have available. Thanks


----------



## streetcustomz

I know this an old thread but if anyone still has some old MTI Matrix switchers let me know I need some ASAP!!!! Specifically looking for (5)-1411 and (2)-1312. Thanks...


----------



## SSCustoms

streetcustomz said:


> I know this an old thread but if anyone still has some old MTI Matrix switchers let me know I need some ASAP!!!! Specifically looking for (5)-1411 and (2)-1312. Thanks...


I have your 1312. I don't have any 1411, but I have stacks of 1412.


----------



## streetcustomz

SSCustoms said:


> I have your 1312. I don't have any 1411, but I have stacks of 1412.


How much for the (2) 1312?


----------



## dman

i have a bunch of MTI still, i will need to check to see if i got what you need.


----------



## streetcustomz

Ok, I would really appreciate it. Just so you know I need, (4) 1411 (2)1312 and (2) 1214. Thanks.


----------



## SSCustoms

streetcustomz said:


> Ok, I would really appreciate it. Just so you know I need, (4) 1411 (2)1312 and (2) 1214. Thanks.


Are you sure you need 1411? My user's manual only lists 1410 and 1412 for high level switching, with the difference between the two being the addition of component turn-on relays and component turn-on strip on the 1412.


----------



## streetcustomz

Yes, I'm sure that I needed the(1411's) but I've actually found them and possibly the (1312's) as well, so all I believe I need now is the 2 (1410's). The switcher that I have is pretty old so maybe that's why it isn't in your manual because I have seen some of the newer model switchers with the same part # but won't work with what I have, that's why I need picture's of the actual pieces so I can make sure there the right one's. like I said the switcher that I have is pretty old and the actual plugs are different on the older switchers than the newer one's.


----------



## Hoye0017

Are the plugs small 10 pin in a row or 12 pin molex?


----------



## streetcustomz

It's the old school 12 pin molex.


----------



## Hoye0017

I have adapters to go both ways but what style connectors do you need for the wires?


----------



## Hoye0017

Sorry, what I meant to ask was what style speaker connections? They come in 3 options.


----------



## streetcustomz

Sorry, but I still don't understand what it is your talking about. Which switcher's do you have?


----------



## Hoye0017

I have 1410's with the new 10 pin connectors. I should also have adapters to convert to your molex connectors. The question is what type of terminals for the speaker wires. I would bet they are screw terminals but they are also available with mta and wago connectors. Do you need any other boards?


----------



## streetcustomz

Yes, your right I have the screw terminals. This is what I think I need, (2) 1312-radio boards (1) 1214-subwoofer board also I think I need the harness's to jump from board to board along with adding a couple of button's to my control unit. It's really hard to say because I'm having to wing this whole thing being I don't have a manual to help me if you know where I can find one would be great. Just so you know this is a pretty big display and this is what I already have (6) 1411-speaker boards (2) 1312 radio boards (1) 1410 amplifier board and (1) 1214-subwoofer board. That's all that I have with the exception of the control unit which has (4) buttons along with the main part with all the numbers and the A/B Rotate etc.. Now here's what I'm running, (51) pair's of speaker's (20) subwoofer's (32) radio's and (2) amplifier's. Hopefully this could be some help for anyone who can see what I have and what I'm trying to accomplish. Anybody with any info on how or where I could find the installation manual for this thing would greatly, greatly be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dman

streetcustomz said:


> Yes, your right I have the screw terminals. This is what I think I need, (2) 1312-radio boards (1) 1214-subwoofer board also I think I need the harness's to jump from board to board along with adding a couple of button's to my control unit. It's really hard to say because I'm having to wing this whole thing being I don't have a manual to help me if you know where I can find one would be great. Just so you know this is a pretty big display and this is what I already have (6) 1411-speaker boards (2) 1312 radio boards (1) 1410 amplifier board and (1) 1214-subwoofer board. That's all that I have with the exception of the control unit which has (4) buttons along with the main part with all the numbers and the A/B Rotate etc.. Now here's what I'm running, (51) pair's of speaker's (20) subwoofer's (32) radio's and (2) amplifier's. Hopefully this could be some help for anyone who can see what I have and what I'm trying to accomplish. Anybody with any info on how or where I could find the installation manual for this thing would greatly, greatly be appreciated. Thanks.



IF you would be willing to pay the fees and shipping, i would be willing to take my manual down to a print shop and have it all copied and binded for you. I am not sure what this would cost, but it is a fairly thick manual.. Or if you just needed a few diagrams, i could snap a picture or 2 of what you were needing, but i can say the manual is a invaluable piece of information that covers everything nicely..




you are using a matrix setup correct?


----------



## Jeepwalker

dMan,

I'm new here but I would be interested in a copy of your manual. 

Another thought is, you might be able to scan it through a good copier, like at Kinkos, or some place where they have a good copier hooked to a network, and make a PDF right from there and have it sent to your email. I know our printer at work will make nice two-sided color PDF scans which I email directly (from the copier) to my email address. It works great. I do it all the time to send documents to customers and myself. If you can remove the spiral bind, you can just set it in the feed tray and it'll zip through the pages in no time scanning both sides at the same time. Then have the copy place replace the spiral.

I would be willing to pay $10 - $12 for a good color PDF. Then you could email/sell it to others who may have lost their manual. Best to scan in color so it's easier to see the wire color coding as per the pictures. 

Just a thought. Let me know.

...jeep


----------



## SSCustoms

I have a pdf of the manual. I got from it MTI. It is rev. B 08/02. I would be happy to email it to anyone who would like a copy. PM me your email address.


----------



## Jeepwalker

SS Customs,

PM Sent. Thank you!


----------



## Jeepwalker

Guys with Matrix systems,

I just want to provide an update: I called the 800 number that is silkscreened on my system's circuit boards [503-648-6500] and got right through to MTI. I spoke with tech support and the gal emailed me a PDF copy of the manual while I was on the phone. They quit making the Matrix system 10 years ago, but miraculously still support it (no hardware though). Most of the chips they use, she indicated, are no longer available, which I know from the company I work for happens more often than we'd like. My system is from 1994 and she didn't have any problem offering tech support, no long sighs, or trying to hustle me off the phone ...although my questions were general in nature.

But anyway, I was impressed with their customer support. If anyone else is wondering, the website is: Mobile Tech Inc, but you won't find any mention of their product on the website (at least I didn't). A big THANK YOU to everyone who chimed in and graciously offered to help me and share their manuals. I will do the same if others need a copy. 

Now that I have the manual, I can get busy learning this new system I acquired and see if I can track down the components to expand it a little. I may have some questions for some of you experts out there I'm sure.


----------



## Cannonball

I realise this is an old post, if any of you with surplus boards or parts please contact me.

Im looking for parts for a MTI MVP Matrix switcher model PF2082 circa 1992.

In need of a control board PN 288-0173B

What else do you have?

PM me for contact info please, 

Got hit with a spike and need to get display board back in operation.

Thank you

Doug


----------



## SkizeR

Cannonball said:


> I realise this is an old post, if any of you with surplus boards or parts please contact me.
> 
> Im looking for parts for a MTI MVP Matrix switcher model PF2082 circa 1992.
> 
> In need of a control board PN 288-0173B
> 
> What else do you have?
> 
> PM me for contact info please,
> 
> Got hit with a spike and need to get display board back in operation.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Doug


i have a switcher if needed. i forget the exact model but it was the one that victor_inox was selling a while back


----------



## Cannonball

Are you selling it as complete or for parts?
I have a complete unit really need just the control board.


----------



## dman

I have boards, controls, etc. for MTI matrix..


----------



## Cannonball

I had to reregister to log in, cant post my contact info until I hit 5 posts.

What do you want for a control board.... PM me please with your contact info so I can email or call you. I sent a PM to you earlier


----------



## Cannonball

Hello Guys, I am desperately looking for a MTI Matrix MVP control board from the front panel PN 288-0173B

I saw some of you had parts and would like to know if any of you have one and or what other boards you may have. I need a Chain Module too.

Please let me know what you have and how much you need for it? 

thank you

Cannonball


----------



## Cannonball

Im still looking for the MTI Matrix Main control module board.... if anyone knows of one please contact me. thank you!


----------



## Cannonball

HELP! Does anyone have a MTI Matrix MVP display system they are parting out or are selling complete? I need the main control panel bad mine got damaged.

or if anyone knows where i can find one please let me know, I need to get my system repaired asap 

Please and Thank you in advance!

Contact info
[email protected]

920-683-1743

thank you!

Cannonball


----------



## knever3

Contact Victor inox, Skizr, or captain obvious. They might be able to point you in the right direction.

Victor might be able to fix it for you as well.


----------



## SkizeR

knever3 said:


> Contact Victor inox, Skizr, or captain obvious. They might be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Victor might be able to fix it for you as well.


i already talked to him. i have something different than he needs :/


----------



## Cannonball

SkizeR said:


> i already talked to him. i have something different than he needs :/


Yes we have already talked. thank you for your attempt though I sure appreciate it.

Cannonball


----------



## Cannonball

I have sent a message to Victor waiting for a replay. Thank you

Cannonball


----------



## zizoundz

Does anyone know where I can get head unit display boards? I need to get something rather quickly.


----------

